# Deca Dosage..



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 19, 2011)

I am going to be starting a Deca and Test E cycle and I was wondering what dosage you guys like to do Deca at? I was thinking 200mg/week but I might do 300mg/week with 500mg/week of test what do you guys think?


----------



## Hell (Nov 19, 2011)

Stats?
Prior Cycles?


----------



## Runner22 (Nov 19, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> I am going to be starting a Deca and Test E cycle and I was wondering what dosage you guys like to do Deca at? I was thinking 200mg/week but I might do 300mg/week with 500mg/week of test what do you guys think?


 
That's exactly what I'll be running, but then again I'm 38, 5'7" and 180 lbs w/ 10-12% bodyfat.  I just researched this and was told that you should keep your test 2x1 over deca and you need at least 300mg a week to enjoy the "healing' properties of Deca.  For bulk, I would consider 400mg a week.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 19, 2011)

Hell said:


> Stats?
> Prior Cycles?



5'10
183lbs
working out for around 6 years
around 10% BF

and I have done sust, test, EQ, and dbol.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 19, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> That's exactly what I'll be running, but then again I'm 38, 5'7" and 180 lbs w/ 10-12% bodyfat.  I just researched this and was told that you should keep your test 2x1 over deca and you need at least 300mg a week to enjoy the "healing' properties of Deca.  For bulk, I would consider 400mg a week.



So you wouldnt recommend 500mgs/week of test and 300mgs/week of Deca?


----------



## Runner22 (Nov 20, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> So you wouldnt recommend 500mgs/week of test and 300mgs/week of Deca?


 
Your stats are about the same as mine, so yes I would recommend that.  However, it may also depend on your previous cycle history, but this is a relatively safe amount.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 20, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Your stats are about the same as mine, so yes I would recommend that.  However, it may also depend on your previous cycle history, but this is a relatively safe amount.



Ok I was kind of only looking for a safe amount to do since its my first time with deca I want the experience and if I choose to do it again ill up the dosage


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 20, 2011)

i would say  a good starting dose is 300mg to 400mg a week.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 21, 2011)

300mg of Deca will be plenty for your first time, especially if you're only running 500mg of test.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 21, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> 300mg of Deca will be plenty for your first time, especially if you're only running 500mg of test.



Thanks cant wait to start my big bulk


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

Best stack ever IMO. Add some dbol or drol at the start and nothing compares as far as size and strength... Except tren.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Best stack ever IMO. Add some dbol or drol at the start and nothing compares as far as size and strength... Except tren.



What do you like better dbol or anadrol I have run dbol before and I didnt think it was too bad but I wanted to try anadrol to see which I would like better and what dosage do you run the dbol and drol?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 21, 2011)

I like dbol better personally it's a little easier on the guts IMO. 50mg a day works great to start.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Nov 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I like dbol better personally it's a little easier on the guts IMO. 50mg a day works great to start.



Oh when I did it I did 40mgs/day for 4 weeks and I liked the pumps and gained about 12lbs but I didnt see anything until around the 2nd-3rd week.


----------



## IronPotato (Nov 21, 2011)

250-300mg of deca goes A LONG way,esp when stacked w some test.


----------

